# Coding Certification Org links



## deflorilep66@gmail.com (Sep 10, 2013)

CCO by Laureen Jandroep is a great website where you can learn medical coding,  get CEU's, forum, free job aid downloads, free monthly Q & A webinars worth 1 AAPC CEU each, blogs, articles, videos ICD-10 mini course, group discount 4+, free 50 question practice exam and much more check them out! Also they are the makers of the popular Blitz videos that can help you prepare for & pass the national exam on your first try!!!

Coding Certification. Org=CCO by Laureen Jandroep
Product list   http://goo.gl/8q1m2
CEU E/M on demand class http://goo.gl/NuJIX
CEU Modifiers http://goo.gl/wrh7o
MTA-Medical Terminology & Anatomy http://goo.gl/02LOf
CCO Webinar Replay Club http://goo.gl/oGxQK
150 question practice exam http://goo.gl/DR3ZS
MTA & PBC course combo http://goo.gl/QOCpp
MTA & PBC course combo (4-pay) http://goo.gl/EVNDM
Main Website http://goo.gl/ay03q
Forum http://goo.gl/fzuVJ
Blitz online, practice exam,15 CEU http://goo.gl/89YTx
150 question practice exam bundle http://goo.gl/X6rSE
Blitz online & DVD, practice exam, 15 CEU http://goo.gl/hYH5L
ICD-10 Mini course http://goo.gl/2Zp8n
Group discounts (4+) http://goo.gl/e3lfH
i Beta http://goo.gl/RtuL6
FREE 50 question exam with instant results http://goo.gl/oJQRF
FREE Q & A Webinar 1 CEU http://goo.gl/pjj1g
CPC practice exam A http://goo.gl/e2wW2
CPC practice exam B http://goo.gl/OVOLG
CPC practice exam C http://goo.gl/07D4E
Exam A B C Bundle http://goo.gl/zX2P2
FREE medical coding report http://goo.gl/w6oJn
CCO Product listing http://goo.gl/8q1m2
PBC Physician Based Coding http://goo.gl/n6PTH
FBP Facility Based Coding http://goo.gl/A25Ej
Blitz online http://goo.gl/4oNZc
PMCC (3pay) http://goo.gl/psbFx
Blitz http://goo.gl/MqOl0


----------

